
Show HN: Chosenreich: Collect life stories (German) - olav
https://chosenreich.de
======
olav
Chosenreich is my port of the Storyworth site by Nick Baum to the German
language. It got conceived when my mother gifted me one of those printed Books
"Papa, erzähl aus deinem Leben" that seem quite popular in Germany.

I find the topic of entangled lifelines quite fascinating, and actually have
another project that shows key events in multiple lifelines concurrently on a
single page: [https://entangle.de/](https://entangle.de/)

